# Ex Alexandre Towing Tug Gower.



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi, Trying to trace whereabouts of tug Gower now I believe renamed KOSTAS was last heard of in 2006 in Greece, Many thanks (Thumb) Chris Rogers


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

As far as I am aware she is still there as KOSTAS

GOWER (2) (1961 - 1985)
O.N. 303174. 152g. 0n. 95'6" x 25'6" x 10'0"
8-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (10½" x 13½") diesel engine made by Crossley Bros. Ltd., Manchester, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 1,200 BHP. 11kts. 15 tons bollard pull. 
27.3.1961: Launched by W. J. Yarwood & Sons Ltd., Northwich (Yard No. 929), for the Alexandra Towing Company Ltd. 7.1961: Completed. 11.9.1985: Sold to Benfleet Solutions Ltd., who quickly restyled as Binfield Solutions Ltd., and taken to Portsmouth. 2.1986: Sold to unspecified Greek buyers, whilst still at Portsmouth, reportedly to be renamed COSTAS. 6.1986: Departed, still as GOWER, bound for Greece. 10.10.1986: First entered the Greek Register of Shipping as KOSTAS, owned by Koutalidis Panagiotis, Piraeus. 6.2008: Still in service.


----------

